# Mouth sore



## Bae (Dec 10, 2014)

Last September, my brother rescued a hedgehog for me to care for. A few guys no longer wanted her and it was evident that they had not shown much love, as she was very hostile at first. We did not know her name, age or gender and we still have no clue how old she is. A couple weeks ago, she developed a sore in her mouth. At first, all I noticed was that she had more trouble than usual in eating, and her mouth was a bit lopsided. Rather suddenly, a large lump appeared in her mouth, so large that her mouth could not even close. We can not afford to see a vet, considering she may be too old for recovery, and so we tried giving her some dental medication (although she has no teeth). The swelling has not gone down and she has not yawned since her mouth sore arrived. Can anyone tell me what this is? I fear it could be a tumor. Today, she fell off a ledge and her mouth started bleeding (i believe that the sore may have broken open?) i am extremely concerned for her, but as I say, my family will not agree to take her to the vet, so I would like an alternative option. If anyone can help her, I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm very sorry your hedgehog is going through this. Unfortunately, she needs s vet. There isn't another option. Mouth tumors seem to be common in hedgehogs and they tend to grow quickly. She needs pain medication. I'm not sure how surgery would work on the mouth, I know it's complicated. The hardest part about your post is that this little girl is probably in pain and if it continues she will be in pain for the rest of her life. As her owner, it is your responsibility to either eliminate that pain or help her pass on quickly and painlessly and both of those things require a vet. 

We are a good resource but we cannot prescribe her medicine or give her surgery. I'm sorry and I know that isn't what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Bae (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes, well I know it is inevitable. I really would like to get her professional help, but I'm in highschool and have no money because I'm saving for university. My family does not want to "waste money" on a vet, as they are very expensive, but I'd rather put her to sleep than have her remember her last days with us in suffering. I don't know how to convince them otherwise. I'm not even sure if she has a tumor or some other sore(even knowing what it is would help my caring for her), but we are trying to feed her softer foods. I am seriously worried about her but I can only beg to get her help. :/


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

You don't say where you are but please see about getting her to a rescue station for the Hedgehog Welfare Society. Check hedgehogwelfare.org for a location, please.

This hedgehog needs someone to step up and help it now. Please don't let her suffer.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed. If your family is unwilling to get her to the vet, then it's your responsibility to get her to someone who can get her veterinary care.


----------



## Bae (Dec 10, 2014)

Please don't think I'm doing this on purpose. I want to bring her to the vet but it's impossible to do it alone. I have to ask my sister to extract money from my college fund (which she would do, as long as she didnt know it was for vet bills). I have to be driven to a vet (it's usually around -20 here, and exotic vets are too far away to bus with a frozen hedgehog), but my mother won't go with me to a vet without my brother's consent (since he got Willow for me). I know he will not agree. He thinks vets are a waste of money, but I know Willow is not a waste of money. He would be very mad if i did go, though. I do not want to have to make the choice to put her down alone. And I want my brother's and sister's support, since they take care of her just as much as I do. But I can't let her suffer (she is still appearing to be happy, but things are getting gradually worse). I don't want to chose between disobeying my family's orders and helping her, but i probably will have to.


----------



## Bae (Dec 10, 2014)

She moved a lot here, so this is blurry, but here is what it looks like. I'm so worried.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

:/ I'm sorry that your family is so against vets... I don't understand their reasoning. But hopefully you can find a way to bring your hedgie to one. Maybe ask a friend's parent too drive you. And if you can't find the money, you can always set up a charity thing so people can donate money. I've seen a few of those done for people that really don't have the money so pay for the procedure. 

The tumor looks pretty bad  poor thing


----------

